# Iltus Replacement



## 30 for 30 (14 Nov 2001)

I‘m wondering if anyone knows about the Iltus replacement:

When will reserve recce units receive it?
Is the model selected a much better vehicle, from what people have heard?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Nov 2001)

Start here,


This is the contractor‘s reference page to design bids for the project.
It‘ll give you the projected timelines (which aren‘t being followed). It will also tell you the particulars of the C&R version (alot going to reserve recce outfits) and the Mil COTS veh for gen issue. It doesn‘t tell you who got the contract or what we‘re ending up with compared to the terms of reference. For the rest of you queries, check the previous threads on the subject. Of note would be the details of the C&R variant requirements and how the existing G Wagon (supposedly the only bidder) doesn‘t meet them. Keep guessing, we won‘t know anything for sure until we‘re changing tires (if they let us!)


----------



## 30 for 30 (20 Nov 2001)

I‘ve been reading the DND LUVW webpage but have some questions:

1. Is it the G-wagon that has been ordered?
2. It sounds on the page as if reserve recce units will get the commercial off the shelf version. If so, does this mean no armour/protection or turret ring/weapons capability for the reserve vehicle? From what I‘ve read the vehicle sounds like a great addition to reserve armoured recce, but no ability to mount weapons sounds like a disadvantage.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2001)

No "official" decision has been made as to the manufacturer. As to reserve recce units, every indication (even from the previous Brigade Commander) has been that we will be about the only reserve types to recieve the actual military version. It goes to finally giving us a solid role and doctrine. We‘ll wait and see.


----------



## Spanky (20 Nov 2001)

Reserve armd recce units are supposed to be the only reserve units getting the C&R version of LUVW.  It is supposed to have a ring mount for a C6, and some armour protection.  The problem will be in the numbers received.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2001)

OK,
Here it is from the horses mouth. Let‘s hold their feet to the fire on this one. But while I‘m doing that, I won‘t be holding my breath. This is from the official gov‘t CF discussion forum. Reserve recce are slated for the SMP C&R version.

Quote:
  "The LUVW project or Iltis Replacement project will replaced the iltis used by the Armoured Reconnaissance Regiment by LUVW SMP C&R or Ligth Utility Vehicle Wheel
Standard Military Pattern Command and Reconnaissance. It is an operational reconnaissance vehicle that will be used in theater of operations. There has been
discussion within the Armour Corps based on the Kosovo and current Bosnia deployments to increase the Armoured Reconnaissance Squadron flexibility by either replacing one the three coyote troop by a LUVW C&R troop or by adding a LUVW C&R Patrol to each of the three Coyote Troop. The Coyote may be a great surveillance platform, however it can be a bit too much for several of the Recon tasks. Current iltis would not provide the capability required for this but the LUVW C&R will as it will provide protection against Small Arms and mines.

  If the proposal for mixed Armoured Recon squadron firms up, the role to generate either the patrols or troop will be given to the Armoured Recon Regiment. Armour(Cougar) will not get the LUVW C&R.

  So, is there a future for Armoured Reconnaissance? Certainly. I can understand WO MacDougall frustration but I believe that we have started climbing out of the pit and our situation is improving. Which by the way is improving on the equipment side with the publication of the single scale of issue for personnal kit, the increased allocation for Small Arms and the delivery of Grenade Launcher to the Infantry and Fd Engr units."

  Maj B Mainville
  SO Concept
  PMO LFRR

There it is, time to call the booky and check the odds before betting.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2001)

Double post thingy is happening again. But while I‘m here, the whole discussion can be found at:
LFRR Discussion Forum

Lots of other good, if somewhat demoralizing, discussion on reserve matters on this forum also.


----------



## John Nayduk (13 May 2002)

Quote from Recceguy 
“The Reserve armoured recce units are the only ones slated to receive the SMP Command & Recce variant iltis replacement, everyone else is supposed to receive the COTS LUVW replacement for iltis.” On another thread.

Probably due to misinformation.
Under the reshaping of the regular force, there will two regular force RECCE regiments, the RCD and 12 RBC.  I would imagine that most of the new C&R versions of the LUVW will go to these Regiments and the reserve will get COTS vehicles to use.


----------



## Recce41 (13 May 2002)

As far as I know, every Ilits is to be replaced by the LUVW, There is no Command or Recce type. Its just the some with a changable roof.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2002)

There is an SMP version and a COTS version. The Reserve recce are still slated for some of the SMP variants, remainder to be COTS to replace all iltis. The amount of SMP variant recieved will be contingent on operational requirements. The regs were always slated to recieve some SMPs also, in the recce regiments. Our outfit is currently slated to rec 9 SMPs with the remainer being COTS for a total of about 21 to replace all our iltis.


----------



## Zoomie (16 May 2002)

Recceguy,

I wonder if I know you. Being an ex-reserve recce SME from Ontario (read Toronto), and now being a Blue-Zoomie type in MJ, SK.

Alas, the recce wonders out here (SaskD) have been told to expect 9 SMP‘s and 2 COTS.  Albeit only a squadron strength unit, it still is a far cry from their current Iltis strength.  Methinks that there is still room for planning and thought in the upcoming (?) LUVW project.

On another point.  I heard that the LUVW project has been stonewalled at the government level, seems that only one contender for the replacement project does not bode well with the powers that be.  I guess replacing Challenger aircraft without opening that competition up is a whole different story??

Back to studying...

-out-


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 May 2002)

I‘m putting forward the best case scenario as stated by the Bde Cmdr. Let‘s not forget regs come first, then op commitments, etc. Someone outside the loop identified our resources. It‘s up to the units to inform higher that the current commitment is not appropriate. If they accept what is given without complaining, they get what what they get.


----------



## Spanky (4 Jul 2002)

Well, it‘s been awhile.  I thought I‘d drag this out of the closet and blow the dust off of it.  A number of landmark dates have passed for both MILCOTS and SMP versions of LUVW.  Anyone hear any new rumours?
The apparent lack of rumour or conversation regarding the LUVW program makes me wonder.  Is the system hoping to let it die a slow death?


----------



## Sharpey (5 Jul 2002)

Mabye they will roll in when we get our new Armouries, in 6 months. No, in 8, no 12!
As well as the CADPAT, LBV, Coyote, etc... All teasers I think.


----------



## MacKnight (15 Jul 2002)

Anyone has any new info on when the announcments are gonna be made on who got the contracts for the new LUVW? What are they doing with the old Iltises? I looked at the DND web site but no specs were on it (broken links)

Also, when is the Iris going to be ready, any good web sites with info?

Thanks,
MacKnight


----------



## astrof (15 Jul 2002)

For IRIS you can see the manufacturers website which is an ok tour of the system

 http://www.computingdevices.com/iris/ 

The forces right now should be completed or almost all complete to OPCAP 1
 which is the Tactical Component of the system. The Situational Awareness part which is the Athena and OPCAP 2-3 will phased in over the next few years, as we can pay for it lol.

The Brits are buying into IRIS and they are calling it BOWMAN and they buying the whole comms suite at once with some modifications of course.


----------



## MacKnight (15 Jul 2002)

Thanks for the info!

 Anyone know anything on the new LUWV project?


----------

